

Alt Text: How Neanderthal Are You? Take This Quiz to Find Out - edw519
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2010/05/alt-text-neanderthal/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
pook
I suppose if you score a maximum on the test, you get put in charge of putting
autoplay video ads on the site.

